# Can you tell if puppies will have erect ears or not? (Siberian husky cross)



## pancake (Sep 14, 2010)

I found puppies that are a cross between Siberian husky and german shepherd and the puppies have floppy ears. It looks like a beagle's ears but they are only 7 weeks old or something young. I've seen the mom and dad and the mom is definitely a purebred husky but the dad has floppy ears that kind of hang back and doesn't look 100% GSD. Seems like a cross between GSD and border collie or something with not fully erect ears. Mom is fully erect ears.

Is there a way to know if these puppies will have erect ears when they're older or if they will take on the more floppy ear look of the dad?

EDIT: Just found out it's australian shepherd, not german.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

pancake said:


> I found puppies that are a cross between Siberian husky and german shepherd and the puppies have floppy ears. It looks like a beagle's ears but they are only 7 weeks old or something young. I've seen the mom and dad and the mom is definitely a purebred husky but the dad has floppy ears that kind of hang back and doesn't look 100% GSD. Seems like a cross between GSD and border collie or something with not fully erect ears. Mom is fully erect ears.
> 
> Is there a way to know if these puppies will have erect ears when they're older or if they will take on the more floppy ear look of the dad?
> 
> EDIT: Just found out it's australian shepherd, not german.



Puppy (and their ears) change A LOT, and with mixes it is so, so hard. Someone who really knows genetics may be able to help more than me, but -

















I never, ever, would have guessed when she was tiny that her ears would go up. Much less go up AND be enormous.


----------



## pancake (Sep 14, 2010)

CptJack said:


> Puppy (and their ears) change A LOT, and with mixes it is so, so hard. Someone who really knows genetics may be able to help more than me, but -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA 
i guess its unpredictable. 

Anyone else know what I should expect of a cross between a siberian husky and aus shepherd? Is this going to be one really smart, cunning, high energy ball that is super independent?


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

pancake said:


> Is there a way to know if these puppies will have erect ears when they're older or if they will take on the more floppy ear look of the dad?


If there is one or the other you'd prefer you can help them do either.. Posting them if you'd prefer erect or gluing if they start to stand and you want them down. Unless they are gigantic huge ears you could likely get them to stand if that's what you wanted.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I dunno, but I had a GSD x Dobie and his ears didn't perk up until he was about 10 mos...


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

My old dog, Muggsy (see my sig), was a GSD x Golden Retriever mix, one of a litter of 6. Half of the litter ended up with upright ears and half ended up with rose ears like Muggsy. It's really random.


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

@CaptJack, I'm pretty sure I could look at pictures of that adorable face and THOSE EARS every day and not get sick of it.

From what I understand, floppy ears are a dominant trait in dogs. Without knowing what the parents of the pup look like, it would be hard to tell...and even knowing about the parents it would still be just an educated guess. Puppies ears usually change as they teeth. Either way, we'd love to see pics! Please share 

With that said, here's how our pups turned out:

Colby's parents:

















Colby-Puppy:









Her ears stood up around the 3-month mark.
Colby-adult (1.5 years):









Ace's parents:

















Ace-puppy:









Ace-now (9 months):


----------

